# EU Rules May Require Artificial Sounds for Electric Cars



## EVDL Archive (Jul 26, 2007)

To minimise disturbance, the noise will be projected in the direction in which the vehicle is travelling.

More...


----------



## tomofreno (Mar 3, 2009)

What a joke. I've had no problem whatsoever with this.


----------



## WSJ (Sep 18, 2008)

EV SOUND EFFECTS GENERATOR
http://www.lighterside.com/product/29902.do?WT.srch=1&code=RLS00000


----------



## Grant_NZ (May 28, 2008)

whew! here I was worried Id have to use my eyes


----------



## Jan (Oct 5, 2009)

I read we also have to add a dummy tailpipe with a slightly toxic smoke generator.


----------



## Woodsmith (Jun 5, 2008)

The whole of society would be better if there were rules that made ordinary road vehicles quieter.


----------



## Amberwolf (May 29, 2009)

Especially ones that discouraged earth-shaking subwoofers, like the ones that regularly make my guts hurt enough to puke both in traffic and when I'm sitting in my house. Often I can feel them from blocks away, before I could ever hear them.

It's like Jurassic park and the water ripples...only in my head and guts. 
________


----------



## Woodsmith (Jun 5, 2008)

Amberwolf said:


> Especially ones that discouraged earth-shaking subwoofers, like the ones that regularly make my guts hurt enough to puke both in traffic and when I'm sitting in my house. Often I can feel them from blocks away, before I could ever hear them.
> 
> It's like Jurassic park and the water ripples...only in my head and guts.


I know that one!
I just imagine the liquefaction going on inside the driver's cranium.


----------



## Jason Lattimer (Dec 27, 2008)

I want mine to sound like George Jetsons car.


----------



## umurali2000 (May 3, 2010)

Interesting ...


----------

